# 2013 Polar Kraft Dakota 1470 Deep V



## RustyGoat (Aug 22, 2013)

I figured I would post up a few pictures of my build. I started with a new boat and new trailer so my build is pretty mild compared to most on here. 

This what it looked like in May when I picked it up. I had a hard time deciding between the MV and the deep V but after having the boat out a few times especially in rough water I'm very happy with my purchase. 







After the first trip out with just the trolling motor (MK Endura Max 55) while I was looking for a motor I realized with my short legs and the boat being a deep v that with the planned swivel seats my feet would never touch the floor. Built 3 floor panels that are a wedge fit but ended up removing the rear panel after moving the batteries forward for better weight distribution. I mounted a bunch of trailer tie down rings to the panels for strapping down the batteries, gas tank, etc.







I found a 2007 Mercury 9.9 Bigfoot on Craigslist that had less than 3 hours on it close to me that I got a great deal on.


----------



## RustyGoat (Aug 22, 2013)

The boat has a short transom and the motor is a long shaft so originally I installed a Mini Jacker jack plate but the motor still sat to low so I built a transom extension to raise the motor up to the correct height. 




I installed a set of seats on Bass Pro swivel mounts. Cannon rod holders, Anchormate and zig zag cleat for the anchor, Humminbird 570 fish finder, Helmsmate 18" tiller extension on the 9.9 and adjustable ujoint style on the trolling motor, and a spare tire mount and guide ons on the E-Z Loader trailer.


----------



## RustyGoat (Aug 22, 2013)

For storage I have a 28" waterproof toolbox in the bow which holds tools safety gear etc. with the life jackets stuffed underneath. Then I mounted a big plastic tote in the rear to hold all my tackle. 







I have a 4 switch panel and bilge pump waiting to be installed/ wired up. I'm also waiting on a new prop with the correct pitch and some Bass Pro rod straps for strapping the rods down during transport. Future plans include lights for night fishing and I want to enclose the bow where the toolbox is for better storage. I'm also considering some type of stick steer setup down the road.


----------



## grossman (Aug 23, 2013)

Looks really good. How do you like the tiller extension? My boat isn't as wide on the stern as yours, tapers to 59" and it was still a difficult reach to the handle. My solution was to mount the seat as close to the edge as I could. But every time I look at it, my OCD kicks in. haha

I like your mounting location for the fish finder. Haven't decided where to put mine, if I had braces like that I would totally steal that idea.

Just noticed I have the same trailer as you.

Also, apparently that's the size of cover Basspro thinks fit's a 15hp...


----------



## Kismet (Aug 23, 2013)

I think you've made a beautiful boat.

=D>


----------



## Ictalurus (Aug 23, 2013)

=D> =D> =D> 

Love the deep V.


----------



## RustyGoat (Aug 23, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327123#p327123 said:


> grossman » 23 Aug 2013, 10:57[/url]"]Looks really good. How do you like the tiller extension? My boat isn't as wide on the stern as yours, tapers to 59" and it was still a difficult reach to the handle. My solution was to mount the seat as close to the edge as I could. But every time I look at it, my OCD kicks in. haha
> 
> I like your mounting location for the fish finder. Haven't decided where to put mine, if I had braces like that I would totally steal that idea.
> 
> ...


The tiller extension for the outboard works great and allows me to face forward when driving the boat. It can be a little bit of a reach when making tight turns but not bad enough to make me take it off. The extension for the trolling motor I just installed yesterday and haven't had the boat out yet but sitting in the boat playing around with it I think it will work great. Before I had to be standing leaning towards the back corner of the boat to reach the trolling motor and now I can easily operate it from the seat facing forward. 

The trailer is galvanized and seems really well built. The boat sits on it perfectly. Much better trailer than the ones they were selling with the Tracker boats that they wanted more money for.


----------



## fishingmich (Aug 24, 2013)

What kind of tool box and storage container was that? I'm looking for that stuff for my boat.


----------



## RustyGoat (Aug 24, 2013)

The toolbox is a 28" Stanley/ Bostich thats waterproof and has a removable tray in the top. I don't remember where I bought it but they are sold in both Lowes and Menards if a remember correctly and it was about $30. The rear storage tote came from Menards and was only like $20. The tote doesn't have a seal around the lid so I drilled holes in the bottom to allow any water that gets in to drain out. I don't really see any water getting in other than maybe driving down the highway in the rain. I went to 5 different places to find a tote that fit between the transom supports yet was still tall enough to fit my tackle bag. 

I have a set of Bass Pro rod straps to install and I'll be able to keep all my gear in the boat (garage kept). So much nicer to just hook up the boat and go without having to load a bunch of stuff in the truck then unload into the boat at the ramp and then the reverse at the end of the day. I get home back the boat in the garage and I'm done.


----------



## RustyGoat (Sep 6, 2013)

I raised the motor another 2 inches and added a hydrofoil to attempt to cure my slow boat syndrome (7mph max). Anticavitation plate is now 1 inch above the bottom of the boat. Hope to test it out Sunday if I have time. If this doesn't make the boat faster my only other option is to buy a different motor.


----------



## RustyGoat (Sep 21, 2013)

Haven't been able to get the boat out the last couple weeks but did manage to get one project done today that I have been wanting to do since I bought the boat. I added a walkway to the trailer tongue. The tongue is only 3" wide and I've come close many times to falling in the water when launching/retrieving the boat.






It's a simple 2"x8" Cedar board and some u bolts. Used a couple pieces of scrap 3/4" plywood left over from the floor on top of the tongue so that the board would sit flat with the tire and jack mounts underneath. It's a lot more comfortable and stable than standing just on the tongue.


----------

